# Lye not fully dissolving?



## Overthemoon (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm trying to make my first batch of soap and the lye will not fully dissolve. I have little flecks of lye float in the water.


I have 8.49 0z of water for 3.42 oz of lye.

Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Twilitr (Dec 1, 2009)

I sometimes get that with tap water, i never get it wit distilled, which kind are you using? if its only a few flecks you can dab it out with a spoon and toss it.


----------



## Overthemoon (Dec 1, 2009)

It's distilled. It's not just a few flakes, it's like a mist of tiny, tiny lye fleck. I'm about ready to try sifting it with cheese cloth or something.


----------



## ewepootoo (Dec 1, 2009)

I always get these white specks on the surface and I am using 99% pure Sodium Hydroxide and tank water. What ever it is, it must be some kind of impurity that is not water soluable. I strain it through 200 mesh stainless steel but even pantyhose would do the trick me thinks.


----------



## Overthemoon (Dec 1, 2009)

Thank you! I tried that it and it is working! I'm at a thin trace! Woot!


----------



## krissy (Dec 1, 2009)

good luck on your batch! i hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## Overthemoon (Dec 1, 2009)

Thank you! It's just an attempt to see if I like the hobby but so far I'm having fun. I'm doing cphp and it is now cooking.


----------



## campbellsoap (Dec 2, 2009)

My lye did that to me tonight.  I poured the first one.  I use spring water.  It's done it the second time so I used some pantyhose to strain it.  I'm still letting it cool.  The only time when I've had it to happen is when I put the lye water in an ice bath but I'm not doing that this time.  I mixed my water and lye together and then melted my oils.  I'm leaving them over night and mix them early in the morning.

jackie


----------



## Overthemoon (Dec 2, 2009)

That attempt failed. It looks like "ancient" soap, crumbly, but no zap. My second batch is at the end of gelling. Zap test zapped so more cooking.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 2, 2009)

I think it's impurities in the lye. I wonder what the other 1 or 2 % is? ( I use 98% pure but only rarely do I get any floaties. )

Do you want to share your recipe Over The Moon so we can try to help you figure out what went wrong?


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Dec 2, 2009)

overthemoon, I have the same problem constantly, i'm convinced its the  lye i'm using. I just strain it now before adding to my oils.
 I also found that when i've sat the lye/water mix over night it all raises to the surface and can be skimmed off the top.


----------



## Overthemoon (Dec 2, 2009)

The second batch worked, unfortunately I got paranoid and overcooked the soap so it's crumbly but it smells nice and it has a good lather. I'm trying again, with control on my paranoia, on Sunday or Monday. I need more lye. Lucky for me, the hardware store in town sells it, as well as a soap store thirty minutes away.


----------



## blueberrylolli (Dec 2, 2009)

i always get that and i dump it in the soap 

>.>
<.<

soap turns out fine


----------



## Overthemoon (Dec 2, 2009)

I just might try that if it happens again. I should know on Sunday when I make my third attempt. I just got Neroli FO from Soapcrafters and I want to play with it.... Smells so good.


----------

